# Fursuit Bowling  <3



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a lot of fun.  Just be warned!  
It gets really, REALLY hot in those suits.

[video=youtube;tm9kw8fFg0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm9kw8fFg0Q[/video]

I had bumpers up and was really improvising how to bowl, exactly.
I actually got a lot of strikes/spares.  :3

But it's kinda sad that my camera-shaker couldn't catch all of the times I was playing with the kids.  T'was pretty damn awesome.

This one little girl that was about 2 kept coming back for hugs.  Then she insisted on petting me, so I flopped onto the ground and let her scratch my belly.  Other times she'd poke my nose.  

There were a few drunk guys that wanted me to do fighting poses with them, or make it look like I was about to bite their head off.  

Hmm.  
I was in suit for a couple hours, and that bowling alley gets really hot under normal circumstances.  
So I was sweating bullets by the end of the night, and all of the heat had made me loopy.

Like they say in marching band at FHS: hydrate or die.

Uhm.
I dunno.
I just wanted to show off my suit in actual action.

SSSSSHHH!  YOU DIDN'T SEE MY FACE!!!!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes I did...


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I see you're working that jaw :3


----------



## Dan. (Jun 28, 2010)

Looked like fun! 
Is there some kind of furry magnet at bowling alleys or something?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I see you're working that jaw :3


 
I'll work my jaw on you.  :3c

We're both underage, so it's allllllll good for me to say that.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Looked like fun!
> Is there some kind of furry magnet at bowling alleys or something?


 
Don't know.
It's just an easy place to be.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I'll work my jaw on you.  :3c
> 
> We're both underage, so it's allllllll good for me to say that.


 O-oh murr :3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

But you ruined the magicccccc... :V


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> O-oh murr :3


 
MMMMMMM GURL.

I'll just go without the fursuit.  
Can't have that muzzle be getting in the way, now can we?  :V


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But you ruined the magicccccc... :V


 
Oh boo.
There weren't any kids around at the time.
Just really drunk people.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh boo.
> There weren't any kids around at the time.
> Just really drunk people.


 Just kidding. I really don't get that rule.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> MMMMMMM GURL.
> 
> I'll just go without the fursuit.
> Can't have that muzzle be getting in the way, now can we?  :V


.////.
I guess not..


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Just kidding. I really don't get that rule.


 
Well, it terrifies children that don't know any better if you rip the suit's head off.
They think you're real, so if you do something like taking a part of, it really does ruin the magic.

This is coming from someone that thought Chuck E. Cheese was real when she was a little kid.  :V


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

I was invited fursuit bowling but then my mom found out 3:


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .////.
> I guess not..


 
Pardon me while I go eat a pudding cup without a spoon.
Nothing like a little warm-up.

Nobody likes cramps.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Pardon me while I go eat a pudding cup without a spoon.
> Nothing like a little warm-up.
> 
> Nobody likes cramps.


Oh my


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh my


 
Sssh.
I know you just wish you were male.  :V

Yay vaginas.  *:V*

... *:V

Fuck, I'm making this about porn.
FAF is getting to my head.
*


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Pardon me while I go eat a pudding cup without a spoon.
> Nothing like a little warm-up.
> 
> Nobody likes cramps.


 
Somewhere, someone is fapping furiously to this.

<.<

>.>

What? Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Somewhere, someone is fapping furiously to this.
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...


 
I'm like the Wicked Witch of the West.
Except I'm the Flaming Femfag of the Forums.  Don't get jizz on me or I'll melt.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Pardon me while I go eat a pudding cup without a spoon.
> Nothing like a little warm-up.
> 
> Nobody likes cramps.


 I lol'd


----------



## Rayden (Jun 28, 2010)

Never tried fursuit bowling, it looks like a lot of fun. The alley that is near me is pretty run down though.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Rayden said:


> Never tried fursuit bowling, it looks like a lot of fun. The alley that is near me is pretty run down though.


 
It's a lot of fun.
But be sure to have a at handler at all times.
The last thing you want is for someone you can barely see to harass you.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> It's a lot of fun.
> But be sure to have a at handler at all times.
> The last thing you want is for someone you can barely see to harass you.



I definitely do not plan on going alone. I have heard some of the horror stories from those that did.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it would be fun to go fursuit bowling.  
None to close to me that I can find tho.  Dont know any that live close to try to set one up either.


----------



## Riv (Jun 28, 2010)

If I saw this in the lane next to me I might lol. But I suck at bowling without a suit, so...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 28, 2010)

I go furbowling monthly, really fun, I could do a suit, but that is way out of my price range, so I just go dressed very loudly

Next time I'll have to ask somebody who wasn't expecting people in animal costumes what they thought when they saw them


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to do that one day. XD


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Riv said:


> If I saw this in the lane next to me I might lol. But I suck at bowling without a suit, so...


 
I made people laugh/smile/whatever.
But they saw me in and out of suit, so they knew that I am - really - just a kid.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 28, 2010)

My human average is 120. My fursuit average is 80. It's not bad, all things considered. Everyone's very impressed when I get a strike. :3


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> My human average is 120. My fursuit average is 80. It's not bad, all things considered. Everyone's very impressed when I get a strike. :3


 
I just suck at bowling.
Dark + fursuits don't go together well, as visibility gets cut.  Hence the bumpers.
Still got strikes, though.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont understand furries and bowling. i want to do it one day though, but i think its illegal here in florida to actually fursuit on public property :/
now we need fursuit synchronized swimming


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I dont understand furries and bowling. i want to do it one day though, but i think its illegal here in florida to actually fursuit on public property :/
> now we need fursuit synchronized swimming


 
I brought my suit into the bowling alley instead of wearing it.
Face concealing + Air Force Base = a really bad idea.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I brought my suit into the bowling alley instead of wearing it.
> Face concealing + Air Force Base = a really bad idea.


 yeah but chances are they'd tell me to take it off or something. idk, when i get mine i might just for fun and see what happens


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Nobody likes cramps.


 

GET A CRAMP.

CONTINUE ANYWAYS.


on another note:


ChickO'Dee said:


> I dont understand furries and bowling. i want to do it one day though, but i think its illegal here in florida to actually fursuit on public property :/



No it's not. As long as you let officials know who you are and when you'll be doing it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 28, 2010)

If I were to see this happening at a bowling alley near me, whoever I was with would wonder why in the hell I was laughing my but off/why I was grinning uncontrollably.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 28, 2010)

That always looks so fun. 

I just wish I could find people to bowl with me anymore. :c


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2010)

I can only granny bowl... and that's without the suit.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Jesie said:


> GET A CRAMP.
> 
> CONTINUE ANYWAYS.



IT'S ALL ABOUT ENDURANCE.



Jashwa said:


> That always looks so fun.
> 
> I just wish I could find people to bowl with me anymore. :c


 
You can't bowl with me because you're a meanie.
You won't let me join Skype chats.



Jesie said:


> I can only granny bowl... and that's without the suit.


 
I half granny-bowled.  I can bowl pretty well out of suit.  Never use bumpers.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2010)

I bowled one time.

I also went to the ER one time.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I bowled one time.
> 
> I also went to the ER one time.


 
I went to the ER a few times.
Not for bowling mishaps.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I went to the ER a few times.
> Not for bowling mishaps.


 The sarcasm...

It doesn't flow very well...


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Slyck said:


> The sarcasm...
> 
> It doesn't flow very well...


 
Not on the Internet.
Also, nice avatar.


----------

